# The Deck



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Wednesday evening? Ok I have caught enopugh crap for not having one in awhile, (sorry the "4LP" had to raise the cash first) Anyone Like Chicken...  
LMK
Rob


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Top for a real  botl.

You should hit the deck for some great herfin'!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Ooohh! A deck herf on Wednesday!
Let us know the time, and place/directions.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Rob, right now I'm scheduled to work Wed evening :hn


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> Wednesday evening? Ok I have caught enopugh crap for not having one in awhile, (sorry the "4LP" had to raise the cash first) Anyone Like Chicken...
> LMK
> Rob


I like chicken. How about some brandy on Thursday?


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

directions please???? This isn't on my side of town, is it?  :z


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Rob is such a good guy...We need to split some shipping costs from xxxxx sometime


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I am in!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Ok it's pulled pork sandwhiches, and for those that don't eat meat there are 2 kinds of chicken being marinated as we speak and then some Rice "stuff" 

pm's sent, anyone else..

Rob


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

filly said:


> directions please???? This isn't on my side of town, is it?  :z


Jen, Hermosa is slightly north of you :r j/k


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

:sb Wait a minute I live in Manhattan Beach not Hermosa, kelly you in ?
Rob

email is 
[email protected]


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Just get on Marine & head West towards the beach. Should be simple.  

Uh-oh, better do mapquest.

Looking forward to a midweek herf.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Just get on Marine & head West towards the beach. Should be simple.
> 
> Uh-oh, better do mapquest.
> 
> Looking forward to a midweek herf.


Marine OR Manhattan Beach BLVD works make sure you turn RIGHT on Highland. It's 3 blocks from rosecrans and highland Mo 

If you come down rosecrans turn LEFT on highland..MapQuest is good also..about 6.1 miles from the patio 

Just got out of the kitchen, things are under way and looking good

Bring a jacket it was cold tonight...if it does get cold tomorrw we can hole up in the garage..see you all there


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll be stopping in around 8ish 

Hermosa, Manhattan, Redondo, Wilmington, its all the same. :r j/k


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

i would really like to attend my first "Deck" herf, but I am recovering from whatever I picked up in Springfield.

Hope you guys have a great time!

Should be able to see the rest of you on Saturday!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

about 15 guys made it, and as Yoda says "We still haven't run out of food at one of these things 

Poker brought some of the PPP over, Mo, Dave, Rene and Heffe thanks for coming over. Poker late into the evening says "Rob catch" and he tosses across the garage a smoke. I catch it (thank heaven) and it's a B.G.M. Kelly the rum was more than enough this was extraordinary 

We missed the Westside gang but next time, heck we can still fit more guys in the alley. 

Rob 

Gordon was a no show, I hope your resting bro, you know I still got your coldys 


:c and who the HELL was putting sticks in my HUMI ................ 


thank you


----------

